# Removing Rust From Live Shells



## johnbday (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a summer place where I stored a couple of cases of 12 gauge ammunition where there was a water problem - there are now visible rust/corrosion spots on one or two places on the rim of most shells' brass. Remembering these are loaded shells, is there a safe and fast way or removing or smoothing the rust spots before I shoot?


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

chip it off with a screwdriver

KIDDING DON"T, maybe scratch it off with a fingernail or piece of hard plastic if there isnt much and it's only surface rust, i've done that on screwdrivers and i don't think it'll spark


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Steel wool? Or is it too far gone for that?


----------



## johnbday (Jun 3, 2007)

Steel wool works but takes a lot of time for each shell. I guess I was hoping there was a brass cleaner or rust remover I could simply dip the shells in.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Unless they were just nasty rusty, I would just shoot them as is. As long as they cycle in your gun, who cares what they look like.

RC


----------



## johnbday (Jun 3, 2007)

Agree appearance hardly matters - wasn't sure about impact of cycling several shells wtih rust on edge and bottom against receiver block.

Just got new Browning Cynergy and am trying to take a good care of it!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

220 grit sandpaper get the water sanding paper if you can find it (auto parts store should have it) Drop of oil on the rust spot 3-1 oil works fine, sand untill rust is gone.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i use never dull on all my rust applications... get it at the parts store


----------

